# General Mandolin Topics > General Mandolin Discussions >  Dawg Jazz/Dawg Grass

## coletrickle

Hi all, I just got my copies of Grisman's new music books Dawg Roots and Dawg Grass. In the Dawg Grass book the classic album Dawg Jazz/Dawg Grass is listed as download on the Acoustic Oasis site. I looked all over the site and I cannot find it. Does anyone know the status of that album on Acoustic Oasis?

----------


## brent1308

From Dawgnet.com's q&a:

Question 20: We're looking for Dawg Jazz/Dawg Grass on any format. Searched everywhere and can't find it. Is it still in print on another label or is it out of print? Would really love to get a copy of this. Thanks for your help. - Casey and Simon 

Answer 20: Sorry folks, but that one has been out print for many years. I'd like to regain the rights to it but it doesn't appear to be on the immediate horizon. Check out Ebay, where it surfaces occasionally (on vinyl). Good luck and thanks 
for the interest. -Dawg

----------


## Tom Morse

Google around folks. You'll find 'em. Here's a spectacular Dawg Jazz:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuZh4IIyzAA

----------


## AlanN

> Google around folks. You'll find 'em. Here's a spectacular Dawg Jazz:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuZh4IIyzAA


man, I had not not seen that one before, how terrific. Thanks!

----------


## outsidenote

I thinks its available on itunes as two separate EPs.  It was my first "bluegrass" album.  At the time I was not listening to bluegrass.  I got it for the Jazz side and loved the bluegrass side also.  My vinyl copy is not for sale.

----------


## Michael Weaver

> Google around folks. You'll find 'em. Here's a spectacular Dawg Jazz:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuZh4IIyzAA


Yup, good stuff!

----------


## danielpatrick

Do these books have solos transcribed as well as the chords and melodies?

Thanks!

----------


## Dawg

To clarify some issues here, as the question answered on the Dawgnet website is many years old — a "Deluxe Edition" of Dawg Grass/Dawg Jazz (or vice versa as you wish) is in the works and will be available in the near future as a download on Acoustic Oasis. I optimistically referenced this in the Dawg Grass book because it's coming down the pike shortly and hopefully the book and the Oasis will be around for a while.  To answer other questions in this and other threads — the written versions of the tunes in both books are "idealized" — the most accurate way I felt to present these pieces. There are no solos per se, but these are my authorized renditions of these melodies. Thanks so much for the interest. This has been on my back burner for decades, and now I'm enjoying trying to document these creations as best I can. Next up — Dawg Jazz.

----------

Clement Barrera-Ng, 

coletrickle, 

David Lewis, 

Glassweb, 

John Duncan, 

John Hill, 

Larry S Sherman, 

Marcus CA, 

Michael Weaver, 

Mike Black, 

Perry Babasin, 

Scott Tichenor, 

tkdboyd

----------


## tkdboyd

Is the songs available on Amazon (and the Jazz) what this is in reference too? And does Mr. Dawg get a cut of the proceeds?

----------


## coletrickle

> To clarify some issues here, as the question answered on the Dawgnet website is many years old — a "Deluxe Edition" of Dawg Grass/Dawg Jazz (or vice versa as you wish) is in the works and will be available in the near future as a download on Acoustic Oasis. I optimistically referenced this in the Dawg Grass book because it's coming down the pike shortly and hopefully the book and the Oasis will be around for a while.  To answer other questions in this and other threads — the written versions of the tunes in both books are "idealized" — the most accurate way I felt to present these pieces. There are no solos per se, but these are my authorized renditions of these melodies. Thanks so much for the interest. This has been on my back burner for decades, and now I'm enjoying trying to document these creations as best I can. Next up — Dawg Jazz.


Thanks for the clarity Dawg! The new books are great...and I was hoping Dawg Jazz was next. I'll look forward to getting Dawg Jazz/Dawg Grass from Acoustic Oasis...and I'm sure I am not alone.

----------


## Michael Weaver

Only forum where my musical hero pops in on a thread. I look forward to Dawg Jazz for sure!

----------


## AlanN

Hey David, Dawg Jazz will be great indeed, hope Steppin' With Stephane is included. I have an old transcription of your solo on the Dawgwood recording, but the head would be good to see. And what a Martin Taylor solo is on that first take.


Cheers.

----------

